# yardımcı olabilmişimdir / olabildim



## FlyingBird

what is difference between *umarım biraz yardımcı olabilmişimdir* vs *umarım biraz yardımcı olabildim?
*
can you explain please 'olabilmişimdir'?  

is it possible to say 'olabilmişim' without 'dir' suffix and what is difference between them?

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## selfi

You can't say "olabilmişim". You have to the add suffix "dir" to mean what you want to mean.

In terms of meaning there is no difference between these two sentences. They are just two different ways to express the same situation.


----------



## FlyingBird

So why did guy said 'umarım biraz yardımcı olabilmişimdir' and not 'umarım biraz yardımcı olabildim'?

There should be at least small difference.


----------



## selfi

FlyingBird said:


> So why did guy said 'umarım biraz yardımcı olabilmişimdir' and not 'umarım biraz yardımcı olabildim'?
> 
> There should be at least small difference.



No difference in meaning. Just a different tense usage.  olabilmişimdir-geçmiş zamanın rivayeti,  olabildim- geçmiş zamanın hikayesi.


----------



## FlyingBird

sorry but i don't understand what you mean


----------



## selfi

FlyingBird said:


> sorry but i don't understand what you mean



Those are the names of these tenses in Turkish Language. You are supposed to know these terms since you ask such profound questions


----------



## FlyingBird

selfi said:


> Those are the names of these tenses in Turkish Language. You are supposed to know these terms since you ask such profound questions


please can you give me any link from where i can read about meaning of miş and dir suffixes used together?


----------



## selfi

FlyingBird said:


> please can you give me any link from where i can read such things?



you can order Turkish Grammar books online.


----------



## Reverence

Compared to "olabilmişimdir", "olabildim" implies surety. If you're not certain you were able to help and don't want to brag about it, stick with "olabilmişimdir".


----------



## selfi

Reverence said:


> Compared to "olabilmişimdir", "olabildim" implies surety. If you're not certain you were able to help and don't want to brag about it, stick with "olabilmişimdir".



that is not true.


----------



## Muttaki

Reverence said:


> Compared to "olabilmişimdir", "olabildim" implies surety. If you're not certain you were able to help and don't want to brag about it, stick with "olabilmişimdir".



I guess both sentences ask something and hence neither of them expresses any surety. What you say is true for nonquestion type sentences.


----------



## Reverence

Muttaki said:


> I guess both sentences ask something and hence neither of them expresses any surety. What you say is true for nonquestion type sentences.



There's no question in question (did that make any sense?); the sentence is there simply for politeness' sake and the sense of certainty would undermine the purpose.


----------

